# Speed Cameras On The M25 Heathrow Stretch



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I know we've had other threads about them, so I don't want to go back over old ground but I thought this would be of interest to anybody that uses that section of the motorway









From the 15th February 08 all the Speed Cameras in the Variable Speed Limit

section of the M25 near Heathrow Airport (JCT 10-15) are going Digital

and the activation limit is being lowered.

They are currently the older film type cameras and Set at 90mph when the

Variable Limit Signs are not in operation.

The new digital cameras are going to be set at the normal 10% 0f the

speed limit + 2mph (80mph + and you're taking a risk basically) when the

signs are not in use i.e. national speed limit. I can't confirm the

activation limit when the signs are set (variable limits showing) but

believe it would be the same 10% + 2mph of the speed shown by the sign

at that time.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use that stretch quite often and I don't think I have managed to get much above 50 mph














but thanks for the heads-up !


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I normally use that stretch late at night and when it's clear it was good fun. Not any more


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought the cameras weren't active at all unless a limit was showing?

Hence the 'Automatic' fog warning signs that trigger a 60 limit when there isn't a cloud in the sky. 'Oo, let's trigger the fog warning and see who we can catch.'

And am I right in thinking the cameras are only on the gantries where the limit is displayed within a red-lit circle?

I'm up and back to Heathrow a couple of times a month, so I'm always going through the variable section.

Doesn't bother me that much though 'cause I've got cruise control.









I just flick it on when the signs light up and move one lane over to let the mugs in their company Panzers through to get flashed.









It does annoy me when they do the 'spot the odd one out' with the gantries though 60, 60, 60, 40, 60, 60...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from my last experience of doing the m1 to m3 stretch of the m25 it surprises me how anyone would ever get done for speeding, I don't think I got above 25mph.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The speed limit is 70mph.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> The speed limit is 70mph.


Correct


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > The speed limit is 70mph.
> ...


There has been an outbreak of wide spread nanny state self rightiousness on here lately, I don't want to feel left out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Mark.....


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Good to see common sense prevailing at last Mark









You'll be getting one of these next:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> Good to see common sense prevailing at last Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get PG's hat?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

unlcky alf said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Mark I'm sure you'll only have to wear it for a short while.... the new EU directive is that any cycle being ridden by anybody over the age of 40 has to be like this


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My car won't do 70. Well, it will if the winds blowing.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

going to be set at the normal 10% 0f the

speed limit + 2mph

Is that a local arrangement?

I recently saw a colleagues NIP for 32mph in a 30 limit.

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm unsure Roger, I just lifted the info from a wewbsite


----------

